# Diabetic friendly pastries



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows somewhere (preferably in the downtown or scarborough area) that sells diabetic-friendly pastries?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm interested as well but just a thought here but have you thought about calling up the dean at George Brown college in thier cullinary branch downtown for leads? I think it would be a better bet then asking a pastry shop as they're teaching there and their students or staff may know better.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I did pick up some nice laura secord (sp) chocolates that had been diabetic friendly..

Oohh i did find this place that sounds very nice 

http://www.kensingtonnaturalbakery.com/newlocation.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Just wondering if anyone knows somewhere (preferably in the downtown or scarborough area) that sells diabetic-friendly pastries?


Try the Big Carrot on Danforth. There is a place near St Clair and Mt Pleasant. I think it's called Sweet Diabetic Delights or Sweet Diabetic (something) Food.

The Big Carrot has a lot of food for specialty diets (Gluten free etc etc)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thanks! I'll follow up with these places


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*Cheesecake!*

This might not be what you're looking for, but it is really easy to make a sugar-free cheesecake using commercial sugar replacers, e.g. Splenda.

Ingredients: cream cheese (3 little tubs or blocks = 1 9" cake pan), 1 egg per cream cheese tub, 1 tsp vanilla, and the equivalent of 1/3 to 1 cup of sugar, using the sugar substitute as directed. (I like my cheesecakes cheesy, not sweet, so I don't use much sugar at all).

You can make a crust of crushed nuts and butter and/or appropriate cookies. Mix the cheesecake, eggs, and sugar very thoroughly -- a mixer works best, but it can be done by hand. Then spread over the crust and bake at 400 degrees for 10 minutes, then 375 degrees for almost an hour, until the cake is mostly solid. (Or make a 2/3 recipe and cook it, covered in foil, in a pressure cooker for 20 minutes on low).

This makes a plain cheesecake. Add other ingredients to make it more interesting, e.g. chocolate, nuts, lemon juice or lime juice, rum or other alcohol, almond flavouring, espresso, peanut butter, jam, coconut -- go wild!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

characinfan said:


> This might not be what you're looking for, but it is really easy to make a sugar-free cheesecake using commercial sugar replacers, e.g. Splenda.
> 
> Ingredients: cream cheese (3 little tubs or blocks = 1 9" cake pan), 1 egg per cream cheese tub, 1 tsp vanilla, and the equivalent of 1/3 to 1 cup of sugar, using the sugar substitute as directed. (I like my cheesecakes cheesy, not sweet, so I don't use much sugar at all).
> 
> ...


Just a quick note here. I got a fridge/oven hanging thermometer a while ago. I don't oven bake often goodies that need precise temps as I only crisp up roast pork skin and such. However a family member of mine made cookies and pie a while ago and recently while making some bagged french fries I noticed the temp in my oven to be off by 25F meaning on the dial if I put 375F the hanging oven thermometer (hung up front so if it's reading hotter up front you know it's hotter inside) would read 400F. So becareful when baking stuff and I recommend a oven thermometer jsut to make sure the oven temp is correct. We had a couple slightly burnt deep browned/slightly burnt pies because of the temp dial difference.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions - I ended up not going to get anything as it would have only added stress to an already stressful day Monday.

Probably would have been worth it though since two of my committee members were diabetic (not just one as I had originally thought)  

Characinfan - I've never heard of making it in a pressure cooker before  Sounds like time for a giant cheese cake in an autoclave at the lab


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*more about cheesecake*



ameekplec. said:


> Characinfan - I've never heard of making it in a pressure cooker before  Sounds like time for a giant cheese cake in an autoclave at the lab


Yup, it's the same technology. In fact, perhaps it's a Guinness Book of World Records-worthy technology. . .

More seriously, though, if you're making a small cheesecake or several individual cheesecakes, it's better to use a pressure cooker because the tops of the cheesecakes don't dry out and crack, and it's faster and more energy-efficient than using the oven.

C.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

*I love cheesecake*

Hmm, my mom hasn't used her pressure cooker in a long time. I might have to commandeer it in the interests of deliciousness.

Damn. Work record cheesecake was made in Mexico and was over 2100kg, and over 8 feet in diameter and was called "el cheesecake"
http://community.guinnessworldrecords.com/_The-Worlds-Largest-Cheesecake/blog/178167/7691.html


----------



## taillight (May 19, 2009)

being a type 1 diabetic, the cheese cake sounds good, do you sell your cheese cake?


----------

